# Free Digital Cameras



## Ben Mazur (Mar 21, 2006)

Hey guys. I'm doing this free digital camera thing and its just like all those free ipod programs. I was wondering if anyone would like to make a conga line here. I.E I post my referal link everyone signs up on it and completes an offer, then when i get my camera we post up the next person in lines referal link. It's quite simple and we could all have new cameras. Ok, heres my link. 

1. Ben http://digitalcameras.freepay.com/?r=31421145
2.
3.
4.
5.
6.
7.
8.
9.
10.


----------



## Guest (Aug 2, 2006)

This is a scam. Since when is anything FREE??!?


----------



## Bear (Jun 8, 2006)

Sorry, I just don't trust it either. Notice how everything is FREE!!!, but you still have to give them your credit card #...not cool. 

Be careful


----------



## Guest (Aug 2, 2006)

I know, its like with free trials of internet, the package says no credit card required but then when you start signing up they ask for your credit card number.


----------



## Ben Mazur (Mar 21, 2006)

If you don't trust this it's completely understandable. But I know people that have gotten through it with no reprucussions and so far its been good for me to.


----------



## Osiris (Jan 18, 2005)

I'm sorry but i don't support these pyramid type thing. Especially with such a youngling behind the wheel.


----------

